# V: PC Games Magazin CDs &amp; DVDs 1997 – 2003 (via ebay)



## copter (31. Dezember 2019)

*V: PC Games Magazin CDs & DVDs 1997 – 2003 (via ebay)*

Hallo zusammen,
ich gebe meine gesammelten PC Games Heft CDs & DVDs ab.
Folgende Ausgaben sind vorhanden:

1997: 8, 12 (CDs)
1998: 1 – 12 (CDs)
1999: 1 – 12 (CDs)
2000: 1 – 12 (CDs)
2001: 1 – 12 (CDs)
2002: 1 – 12 (CDs und DVDs)
2003: 1, 2, 6, 8, 9 (DVDs)

Link zur ebay Auktion: https://www.ebay.de/itm/264581796781b

Viele Grüße


----------

